# Recce visit?



## vyckil (Oct 25, 2009)

Hi there,

We have been asked to submit our passports to the Immigation office, and I assume that means our residence visas will be given in next few weeks. I have a question...is it possible to enter Canada for a week before we actually plan to arrive permanently, or will this mess up the visa somehow? My husband and I want to go over in March for a recconnaisance mission, before we actually move in the early summer with our son. Does this sound plausible? Does anyone know what happens once we actually arrive permanently...are there any more immigration hoops to jump through once we are actually there?

Many thanks

Vicki


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

vyckil said:


> Hi there,
> 
> We have been asked to submit our passports to the Immigation office, and I assume that means our residence visas will be given in next few weeks. I have a question...is it possible to enter Canada for a week before we actually plan to arrive permanently, or will this mess up the visa somehow? My husband and I want to go over in March for a recconnaisance mission, before we actually move in the early summer with our son. Does this sound plausible? Does anyone know what happens once we actually arrive permanently...are there any more immigration hoops to jump through once we are actually there?
> 
> ...


You can come on a vacation visit without activating your PR visa. You don't even require to announce that you have an unactivated visa.
I'm sure you're aware that you require to activate (land) your visa within one year of your medicals. When you land you just require to present your passport with the visa attached and your list of goods to follow. It's a simple procedure and people report that they're done and "in Canada" within an hour.


----------



## vyckil (Oct 25, 2009)

Auld Yin said:


> You can come on a vacation visit without activating your PR visa. You don't even require to announce that you have an unactivated visa.
> I'm sure you're aware that you require to activate (land) your visa within one year of your medicals. When you land you just require to present your passport with the visa attached and your list of goods to follow. It's a simple procedure and people report that they're done and "in Canada" within an hour.




Thanks for that, it is a great help. One more quick question...once we have activated the visa and have officially "arrived" can we leave again anytime soon, or is there a length of time we must stay....I ask this because it is possible my husband might go earlier, and I follow with my son after a month or so...could I go in, and then go home, and then come back again later?

Many thanks!


----------

